# More than ready



## Swarmhunter (Mar 5, 2015)

To dan the bee guy- I suppose you over there in Wis have 70 and sunshine while us lowly drums over here in Iowa are stuck in mire, muck and frozen tundra. I'm getting hemroids sitting at this computer and I'm really sick of cutting wood!!!!!! I'm about ready to go to one of my yards and stick my head in the hole and have a serious talk with the girls. Boy am I glad I got that off my chest...
Have a good day


----------



## meeves (May 15, 2015)

times two


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Videos, we need the video. Fully understand empathize with the frustration but you know when your buddy has one of those "here hold my beer" moments and once the dust clears and you figure out he didn't kill himself. Oh we need videos!


----------

